# East Ohio 10HP bass circuit



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is the proposed schedule for 2013. Looks very good.

http://outdoorsmanrd.com/EOI_schedule.html


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Can't wait! Last year was fun.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rocco812 (May 9, 2011)

How do you become members?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

rocco812 said:


> How do you become members?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


http://outdoorsmanrd.com/EOI_membership.html


----------



## rocco812 (May 9, 2011)

Unless I misread it how do you get my info to see if you accept me for the club???


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

rocco812 said:


> Unless I misread it how do you get my info to see if you accept me for the club???


Send Rick (webmaster on that site) an email letting him know you are interested. He check to make sure you've never been classified as a cheater, and he'll put your name in the hat. The group of guys running the circuit will weed out the bad and notify the good.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rocco812 (May 9, 2011)

Ok thank you


----------



## rocco812 (May 9, 2011)

Sent an email to Rick hopefully I get a response


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Revised, finalized schedule. Rick had to make some changes because MWCD will not allow two tourneys on the same lake if one is an open. 
http://outdoorsmanrd.com/EOI_schedule.html


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks. I'll still be there, but I'm gonna miss going to Atwood....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

Best one of the year for this circuit would have been tappan right off the bat.....then no first chance tourney (every year the same weekend but not this year) either...i understand first come first serve with the permits but why does coshocton wrestling boosters get to run a tourney 2 sundays in a row at Tappan? I say BS!


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

shortstroke said:


> Best one of the year for this circuit would have been tappan right off the bat.....then no first chance tourney (every year the same weekend but not this year) either...i understand first come first serve with the permits but why does coshocton wrestling boosters get to run a tourney 2 sundays in a row at Tappan? I say BS!


The only reason they (coshocton wrestling boosters) got that permit for the tappan tourney is because of how many boats Jimmy got at the first chance last year. Well to him i say good luck getting that many boats with that 80% pay back because Jimmy payed back 100%. His Attwood tourney will bring in a whole 8 or 10 boats. . He could call his circuit a "club" and charge a $5 per man membership if he wanted. I agree Total BS


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

They have been opens for as long as I can remember. Tims a good guy, I dont think he blocked your dates intentionally.


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

So if im reading this right the First Chance Tourney he has had for many years is not happening


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

Last I heard from Jimmy (about a month ago) he could not get a permit and said the first chance was a no go. I dont think anything has changed since then unless someone else has heard differently...


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

Ok guys here I had a crazy thought while working 3rd shift last night here it goes. I understand Coshocton Wrestling Booster club put in dates for 16 dates on MWCD lake. What would stop a group of people who are against tournament fishing from creating a s,all organization and submitting paper work for opens they never intend on having just to keep the tournament fishermen off the lakes?

Now my question for tournament directors what would need to happen so we can prevent such action happening.

I want to emphasize im for tourament fishing and am really ticked that this booster club was able to lock up 16 dates because they submitted theirs first, but I have no issues with first come first serve but this is just wrong, who is to say they dont have connections in the MWCD

****** Out


----------

